# Asus Striker Extreme VS EVGA 680i



## LiveOrDie (Aug 15, 2007)

hi i've been comparing those to board for about a week now just on stock settings for now will post overclocking results once i have fully tested the two boards but at the moment the asus leads in the overclock and as the easy overclocker and EVGA leads in a slightly beter performance in memory speeds TESTED ON MY SYSTEM E6850 NOT E6600


----------



## tony929292 (Aug 15, 2007)

nice results


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2007)

After RMAing my eVGA twice for failure/defects I don't care if it does perform slightly better, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 15, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> After RMAing my eVGA twice for failure/defects I don't care if it does perform slightly better, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


so have you had problems with your EVGA board? you mite have one of the 1st revision of the EVGA 680i chipsets


----------



## panchoman (Aug 15, 2007)

get the evga 680i sli A1 mobo, top notch 680i mobo.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> so have you had problems with your EVGA board? you mite have one of the 1st revision of the EVGA 680i chipsets



My first problem might have been, the board just died after 2 months of use and refused to power on for more than a second if I had memory in it.

The second time was all the board, the case intrusion detection was faulty and would constantly halt boot-up with the message saying the case was has been opened and wait until I would press F1 to continue.  The only way to avoid this was to tell the board to ignore all errors, which isn't exactly an ideal solution.  The worst part was when I called eVGA tech support about the problem they refused to even admit that the board has case intrusion detection.


----------



## Ketxxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Personally I like the P35 over any other Intel chipset. Its just much more "grown up", couple that with the fact a board using the P35 from the right manufacturer has enough tweaking options to satisfy the most hardcore, the attractive price and its potential, its an ideal choice for any intention. The £80 (or so) you save practically pays for a 2GB DC kit of DDR2, and not crap stuff at that!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 16, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> My first problem might have been, the board just died after 2 months of use and refused to power on for more than a second if I had memory in it.
> 
> The second time was all the board, the case intrusion detection was faulty and would constantly halt boot-up with the message saying the case was has been opened and wait until I would press F1 to continue.  The only way to avoid this was to tell the board to ignore all errors, which isn't exactly an ideal solution.  The worst part was when I called eVGA tech support about the problem they refused to even admit that the board has case intrusion detection.



was it the A1 revision i haven't had any problems with my board yet but i like the asus board better because this board just seems to be not as fast when in windows  but the EVGA seems faster in games


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 22, 2007)

will be posting update oc results once my Thermaltake Bigwater 760i comes in in to weeks


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 22, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> My first problem might have been, the board just died after 2 months of use and refused to power on for more than a second if I had memory in it.
> 
> The second time was all the board, the case intrusion detection was faulty and would constantly halt boot-up with the message saying the case was has been opened and wait until I would press F1 to continue.  The only way to avoid this was to tell the board to ignore all errors, which isn't exactly an ideal solution.  The worst part was when I called eVGA tech support about the problem they refused to even admit that the board has case intrusion detection.



Yeah my mate had similar problems. Even the replacement has to be cmos cleared every so often as it just fails to work randomly on boot.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 22, 2007)

umm my works fine it had less problems than my Asus se thats for shore


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 26, 2007)

can't seem to get the EVGA over 3.933Mhz on 1.5 vcore with out problems like bule screens and computer freezing and went the asus when to 3.975Ghz easy with no problems could it be the heat temps around 40ºC


----------



## Munkyman587 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have not had any major issue with my Evga 680i board (-TR).  I got it knowing about the quad core flaw, but it was cheap, and I needed to get a new board for a first build (the one from my sony computer was not going to budge).


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 27, 2007)

dont think the EVGA has had a update for better oc on 1333fsb cpus


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok to some things up this is what it come down to

EVGA 680i A1 PROS
•great board for overclocking 1066fsb cpus
•good performance when playing game(bit smother in games than the ASUS SE)
•good buy for your money
•bios tells you voltages when overclocking and bus speeds(when the asus you had to keep goin back to cheak

CONS
•not the best board for overclocking 1333fsb cpus
•chipset fan is lound
•bios is harder to update 
•harder to overclock

ASUS SE PROS
•good board for overclocking 1066-1333fsb cpus(overclocked better with my E6850 than the EVGA did)
•clear cmos switch comes in handy
•good performance in windows (bit faster than the EVGA)
•bios is easy to update 
•you can save multiple bios setting 
•very easy to overclock

CONS
over priced
not the best bios for overclocking 
lcd poster is not in the best place (needed to be at the front of the pc)

I liked both of these board 
but i pick the asus se to use but thats just me  can that evga are the better board not flashy but works well


----------



## Soulkiller (Jun 2, 2008)

*EVGA Stinks*

Hi there, I to have had MAJOR problems with my EVGA MOBO.I have the A1 version and it didn't matter one bit.We both know that the mobo is supposed to support dual channel mode.I have corsair XMS2 DDR2 ram,which is on their QVL.When installed into dual channel mode,I get the BSOD,and it actually KILLS my operating System to the point I cannot even get into recovery options.But thats not all,My gigabit ethernet ports do not work,they are hardware firewalled on the motherboard and cannot be bypassed,so I had to buy an add-on card to get on net.But wait!!! theres more I RMA'ed my mobo 2 times,the first time they sent me a used(refurbished board)that was worse than the first one,it wouldn't even boot up.But then I got a second board in,it works a little better than last two,but dual channel still won't work,and they REFUSE to send me a new board,only a used MOBO.I don't know about Y'ALL,but when you spend 300.00 bucks on a new MOBO,you expect to get a new one in exchange..But EVGA doesn't see it that way.I LOVE ASUS better,I am buying the Striker 2 Extreme ultra in just a week or two..Ausus website sucks,very SLOW downloads,but products are SUPERIOR!! ASUS ROCKS


----------



## Soulkiller (Jun 2, 2008)

by the way how do I get my system specs listed as others have?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 2, 2008)

Soulkiller said:


> by the way how do I get my system specs listed as others have?



mate system specs are in user cp up the top, what os are you using and i've have more problems with asus than evga, asus 680i-780i board have bad memory problems you have to have the right type or ram or it will blue screen, what ram are you using?


----------



## Soulkiller (Jun 2, 2008)

I am using corsair XMS2 DDR2 which is in their QVL.


----------



## Soulkiller (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh yea,right after I sent that message I found where to put in my system specs,lol.....I am a dummy,lol..


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 2, 2008)

Soulkiller said:


> Oh yea,right after I sent that message I found where to put in my system specs,lol.....I am a dummy,lol..



what os are you using? vista - XP


----------



## Soulkiller (Jun 2, 2008)

*Windows XP*

I am using Windows Xp pro.


----------



## Soulkiller (Jun 2, 2008)

I figured out the system specs thingy...Its all good...Bythe way,I am venting more than anything about EVGA....Just not their biggest fan right now..Getting the Asus Striker 2 Extreme Ultra 790i Sli in about 2 weeks or so to remedy my issues.


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 2, 2008)

If you think you have had trouble with eVGA's RMA, wait until you have to deal with Asus!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 2, 2008)

My EVGA 680i SE SLI mobo(122-CK-NF63-TR, so it can't OC quads well) has been running great for about a year and half so far. I really like this board and may not upgrade it till College. I think the ''SE'' ones are second revision. Just check my specs for my RAM and other configes i have on it.


----------

